# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  Smart collar, Jagger & Lewis, Lille, France

## Airicist

Developer - Jagger & Lewis

"Jagger & Lewis: the device that makes your dog collar smart!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Detect your dog's mood with this pet wearable

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> The Jagger and Lewis Smart Dog Collar uses special sensors to track your dog’s behavior and let you know if anything is out of the ordinary.


"This Pet Wearable Can Detect Your Dog's Mood"

by Michael Andronico
January 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Jagger & Lewis launches Kickstarter for smart dog collar"

by Dean Takanashi
January 31, 2017

----------


## Airicist

This smart collar will help you understand your dog

Published on Feb 1, 2017




> This is the first device to help you understand your dog’s behavior. Jagger & Lewis recently launched its Kickstarter campaign, and it’s quickly growing. The device tracks Fido’s movement, drinking, eating, and sleeping throughout the day and can even tell you if your furry friend is stressed out.

----------

